# 05 resonator



## oll' yeller05 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys whats going on, hey i was wondering whats your take on removing my resonators off my stock 05?
Thanks 
matt


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

would you replace it with something else?


----------



## oll' yeller05 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea i would replace it with straight piping


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

just my own opinion... i dont really like the sound of straight pipes. too metallic and clangy for me. not only that but the loudness of it would drive most people nuts on a long drive and draw attention from the fuzz. if your trying to go cheap about it i would at least go with some magnaflow resonators or glasspacks if you want pure exhaust volume. as far as power goes, you wont feel and seat-of-the-pants difference. louder does not equal faster.


----------



## oll' yeller05 (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright thanks alot ill look in to some magnaflow's


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A X or H in its place would help too


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The resonator smooths out the exhast tone and also quiets it down a little. If you take it off it will be louder and more raspy/burbly.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought mine and had no idea that it didnt have a resonator. I loved the way it sounded and its not loud at all. It just pops when you let of at high rpms.


----------



## magnaflowrep (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is a link to direct you to Magnaflow's site of the different size resonators if your interested.

MagnaFlow Exhaust Products - For Trucks, Suv's, American Muscle, Diesel, & Sport Compact Vehicles


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I did a resonator delete when I installed my spintechs also. I thought it sounded good and didnt have any drone that I remember. It was only loud when u wanted it to be. I have header and catless mids on it now and its loud all the time, but thats what I was going for was when people pull out in front of you in town and you drop to third and scream by them and see the look on there face. lol


----------



## oll' yeller05 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks alot for all the help guy's, i accually whent with removeing the mufflers and replaceing with some strait piping, for the time being..sounds pritty good too if i might add lol

Cheers


----------

